# gkismet - Gnome.pm error [SOLVED]

## tool

Has anyone managed to run gkismet? I always get this error

```
Can't locate Gnome.pm in @INC (@INC contains: !PREFIX!/lib/gkismet /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.4/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.4/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.4 /usr/local/lib/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2 .) at GKismetApplication.pm line 27.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at GKismetApplication.pm line 27.

Compilation failed in require at ./gkismet.pl line 25.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./gkismet.pl line 25.

```

The thing is that I installed the gtk-perl bindings using the gtk-perl-0.7009 ebuild. And if I'm not mistaken the Gnome.pm file should be in there...

Even a 

```
locate Gnome.pm
```

isn't showing any results.

----------

## tool

I solved the problem myself... I had to add "gnome" to the useflags. Stupid me   :Laughing: 

----------

## smokeslikeapoet

Great, I was having the same problem. This really should be a bug, you shouldn't have to enable gnome support if you don't use gnome.  -- Nevermind it's gtk-perl that needs the use flag. duh me.

----------

## freeroute

 *tool wrote:*   

> I solved the problem myself... I had to add "gnome" to the useflags. Stupid me  

 

How did you solve this problem? I have the same problem. Note I am very newbie in linux. OS: Debiab Sarge. What does "I had to add "gnome" to the useflags" means?  So please help me....

----------

## freeroute

My error code:

Can't locate Gnome.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/gkismet /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/local/lib/gkismet/GKismetApplication.pm line 27.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/gkismet/GKismetApplication.pm line 27.

Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/bin/gkismet line 25.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/gkismet line 25.

Thanks

----------

## sonaatti

I get the same error message after compiling the latest perl. when a try compilng gtk-perl with use-flag gnome I get this:

Manifying blib/man3/Gnome.3pm

Manifying blib/man3/Gnome::reference.3pm

build/perl-gnome-ref.pod:9: Unmatched =back

build/perl-gnome-ref.pod:4928: Unmatched =back

build/perl-gnome-ref.pod:4930: Unmatched =back

build/perl-gnome-ref.pod:4932: Unmatched =back

build/perl-gnome-ref.pod:4934: Unmatched =back

build/perl-gnome-ref.pod:4936: Unmatched =back

build/perl-gnome-ref.pod:4938: Unmatched =back

build/perl-gnome-ref.pod:4940: Unmatched =back

...

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `build/perl-gtk-ref.pod', needed by `manifypods'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gtk-perl-0.7009-r2/work/Gtk-Perl-0.7009/Gtk'

make: *** [subdirs] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/gtk-perl-0.7009-r2 failed.

!!! Function perl-module_src_install, Line 145, Exitcode 2

I have no clue how to solve this.

----------

